# FS: 315 Gallon Tenecor Acrylic Tank (7x3x2) - SOLD!!!



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

SOLD


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

That's is so sad 

Would they not even paid for the repair cost. I don't think that tank will ever leak even as is. But at $2,700, that is awfully frustrating and disappointing.

Cannot blame you wanting perfection for the nice set up you have planned.

But would you order another tank from them if they don't want to help at all ? I would think and hope there are local fabricators who can make that tank for $2,700 ? Have you ask the plastic shops - they do know aquarium fabricators. I remember getting quotes from them years ago.


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

I would NEVER order from Tenecor again. Plain and simple, no customer service and quality control is going downhill. I emailed 2 other big companies in the states for pricing and im hoping to get a respond from them soon. I've already spent lots on this new setup and I do want it perfect. My loss is who evers gain in this case lol. This Tenecor tank looks awesome I must say except for the chip. A little dusty in the inside but once that is all cleaned out, the tank is a show piece.

1st option is midwest and the other im leaning more towards is ATM located in Las Vegas. Same guys on animal planet. The show Tanked. 

Ordering a new tank will all depend on pricing and if I can sell this tank and not take a big loss on it.

I'm still hoping that Tenecor will replace my tank! But how long do I have to wait for the replacement!? lol


----------



## AWW (Apr 22, 2010)

Want to know what the bad thing is? They welded the tank together with the chip already formed. They could discarded the sheet, and got another one, but they didn't, they used it anyways. 

If i didn't have my tank already i would buy this one from you for sure. I have a product to fix the chip, Called weld-on 16. I have no problem helping anyone fix it. It wont look new, but no chip will be noticeable. The Edges will look flush.


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

AWW said:


> Want to know what the bad thing is? They welded the tank together with the chip already formed. They could discarded the sheet, and got another one, but they didn't, they used it anyways.
> 
> If i didn't have my tank already i would buy this one from you for sure. I have a product to fix the chip, Called weld-on 16. I have no problem helping anyone fix it. It wont look new, but no chip will be noticeable. The Edges will look flush.


i was also recommended to use weld on 16 by industrial plastics. i will know exactly what im doing after i talk to tenecor. after applying that stuff, is it on for good? question is, will this chip get bigger like in glass (ex when a rock hits the windshield?)


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

It actually will not be hard to fix. Depends on if you have to grind out the broken pieces. If you don't mind the chance of a little bit of imperfection. You can first bind the shattered pieces with the thin solvent (name escaped me - getting old).

You probably have to built it our with several passes of Weld-On 16 and then polish off.

Acrylic is brittle but not quite as brittle as glass. It does not look like it has a crack to grow on - the chance of it ever develop a crack is very very remote.

It should not cost anywhere close to $500 for the cosmetic repair.

Putting aside the memory of a bad experience, it is probably worth fixing then ordering and waiting for a new one.


----------



## djamm (Sep 25, 2010)

OMG that sucks!!!

After spending that much and only to have it arrive and not be in perfect shape. I would talk to them and claim warranty and that it was a defective product see if they will pay for the repair. They sound not to care about customers that much after looking them up on BBB 

Hope it all in the end works out!


----------



## AWW (Apr 22, 2010)

It should not spread, no. If it has chipped though, there is a possibility if the piece is torqued to an extreme point, that would be the first part to go. I would use a dremel, Smooth out the area and make it as angular as possible before applying the weld on 16. The other problem with using weld on 16 to chips, is air bubbles. The more angular the chip is, the less air bubbles there will be. 

In my opinion, Structurally, it will be just as strong as a new tank once repaired. And it wont be noticeable at all. 

If i were you mike, I would try and get them to knock of 20% and repair it yourself.


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

i went to go see industrial plastics again today and they are looking for the best solution to fix the tank. im still hoping for a replaement tank but in the meantime, its good to know my options.

i cleaned out the tank anyways lol


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

tenecor is not replacing the tank. if i can sell this tank, ill will be buying a new one from another company.


$1800 for this tank. taking a big loss. if someone can fix it up, you got a great deal.


----------



## joker1535 (May 23, 2010)

What a pity  1 happy customer leads to many others. Word of mouth can be your best or worst advertisement. In their case it's not very positive. 
The best to you man and good luck with your new order.


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

lets make this $1500. i want it GONE by the weekend if possible. that way i can order a new tank.

thanks!!!


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Wow ! I can see the frustration. Taking a $1,200 loss on a brand new tank.

Good thing I know for sure it will not fit anywhere in my house or else this thing is sitting in my carport before sunset today.

Come on guy. I really think that this is a $10 fix. Not even that when you only use a fraction of a tube of Weld-On 16. In fact, you can even have my used Weld-On 16 FF if you help m_class2g out. Take the loose pieces out and build it back up bit by bit with the Weld-On, polish that back up and you won't even know it was ever there.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

One word:

"Divorce"


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

As in, I bring home this tank & call up a divorce lawyer on the drive back because Irene would blow a gasket or five.

Good luck with the sale.


----------



## Aquaman (Apr 21, 2010)

I would fix it ! If your concerned about it spreading you could add a small piece to the inside corner , a little triangular piece for peace of mind. You would not even notice it if you 45ed and polished the one edge. 
Totally repairable ! Fix it on a Saturday and fill it on Sunday . Be as good as new . 
I used to have a number for a guy... Jeff that worked at IPS for years. I could dig it up and see if he would be interested in looking at it for you. But I would not for the sake of a little crack loose that kinda cash not to mention moving it and waiting for another one that could have it's own problems. 
Come on Mikey you can do it  we can help .


----------



## AWW (Apr 22, 2010)

Dont take that much a loss man! My dad would kill me if i had to buy this tank from you!


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

thanks guys. if someone can recommend a person that can fix this tank, that would be great! offer still stands until i get this tank fixed. $1500 is a steal if you can fix it yourself!!!


----------



## Elle (Oct 25, 2010)

Fix it!!!!! (and stop me from trying to buy it) Really, you won't even SEE the chip once it's set up. Think how many fish you can buy for $1200!


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

i want this tank gone by this weekend!!!!!!!! 

who wants to fix it and get away with a great deal?!?


----------



## Aquaman (Apr 21, 2010)

if you still have this next week ...let me come have a look at it ...i dont want to buy it but will gladly have a peek and see if its an easy fix . I cant see it costing more than 30 bucks to fix to be honest...materials are cheap and well my time is even cheaper . I have plexi and can pick up some solvent and glue. 
I say lets give it a go and that way you save your $ or at least you can sell it easier if its fixed .We could make it better than it was before ....seriously !
Get er fixed and filled...times a wasting ....


----------



## Aquaman (Apr 21, 2010)

oops double post


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

thanks!!! if it can be fixed that would be great for the buyer.

i just ordered a new tank and it should be here in about 3 weeks. i want this thing GONE!!!


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

to the top!


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

SOLD. Thanks!!!


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Congrat to you and the buyer. For a moment, you got my head spinning around my house for a spot :lol:


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

gklaw said:


> Congrat to you and the buyer. For a moment, you got my head spinning around my house for a spot :lol:


lol its a good deal! now to get my new one to setup. hope round 2 will be a smooth sailing!


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

I understand why you want to get rid of it to erase the bad memory. Shame on Tenecor !

Hope round 2 is smooth as silk for you.

Now, who is the lucky guy / gal ?


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

gklaw said:


> I understand why you want to get rid of it to erase the bad memory. Shame on Tenecor !
> 
> Hope round 2 is smooth as silk for you.
> 
> Now, who is the lucky guy / gal ?


its exactly that. bad memories. lol

tanks being shipped to alberta on monday. didnt stay local.


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Now shame on BC hobbyists to miss the awesome deal. Time to get back to my old trade - I need a new house :lol: Absolutely nowhere to fit that tank


----------

